# Problem with the "My Safe Folder" on my Toshiba



## R_CHILDERS187 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a Toshiba Satellite P105-S9722. Roughly 2 weeks ago I lost access to the My Safe Folder. I scan my finger with the Fingerprint Reader and the Biomenu doesn't show up. When double clicking on the My Safe Folder it shows an hour glass for 5-10 seconds and then stops. It used to show the hour glass and then pop up to swipe my finger but it now all it shows is an hourglass for a short time. Also when right-clicking the folder the check the properties I get this message, " The properties for this item are not available." 

This is all the information I can think of to provide and if anybody out there can tell me how to fix this problem it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## R_CHILDERS187 (Jan 28, 2008)

Umm ok well my problem is fixed. I went through the control panel to add/remove programs and found the Protector Suite QL program ( Fingerprint Reader) there was only a change button I clicked it and had the option uninstall or repair. After clicking repair and restarting my computer it works again. Hope if anybody else has this problem that this helps them as well.


----------



## TITILOPE84 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you so much for your post. I had the exact same problem and was about to start freaking out until I saw your post. Thanks again.


----------



## alfredo55 (Mar 4, 2008)

Today I tried to unlock My Safe after re-install the finger software but it doesn't work, the only way was to make a new My Safe (no safe) folder. (Error Code 0xe1b7000e a worm virus)


----------



## jerekiva (May 11, 2008)

Thanks so much for your solution! I was having the same problem!


----------



## Shawnee_67 (Jun 25, 2008)

alfredo55 said:


> Today I tried to unlock My Safe after re-install the finger software but it doesn't work, the only way was to make a new My Safe (no safe) folder. (Error Code 0xe1b7000e a worm virus)


==> Hey, I also tried this way & it didn't work .. To make a new My Safe forlder is not really a solution .. What about files inside ? Is there any way to get them back and open them again ?


----------



## GandalfsApp (Jun 30, 2008)

I also had the same problem sometime ago and was able to fix it by turning of Avast antivirus. I have since changed to a different package, as I had to disable Avast everytime I wanted to use the safe. This time turning off the antivirus didn't work. I tried going through the add/remove programs as suggested, but didn't get the change and repair option. I installed the latest version of protector suite from Toshiba (5.6). This gave me a dialogue box to convert My Safe to the new format. I wasn't able to though, as I got the same error message when it tried to open it to convert it. Eventually I tracked the data file down for My Safe. It was in: C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data\Protector Suite QL\. I remembered that I had recently run a cleanup that had included old file compression, so I right-clicked the My Safe data file, went to 'properties, and unticked all the options under the 'advanced button'. This fixed the problem! I suspect it couldn't handle the file being compressed.


----------



## Shawnee_67 (Jun 25, 2008)

GandalfsApp said:


> I also had the same problem sometime ago and was able to fix it by turning of Avast antivirus. I have since changed to a different package, as I had to disable Avast everytime I wanted to use the safe. This time turning off the antivirus didn't work. I tried going through the add/remove programs as suggested, but didn't get the change and repair option. I installed the latest version of protector suite from Toshiba (5.6). This gave me a dialogue box to convert My Safe to the new format. I wasn't able to though, as I got the same error message when it tried to open it to convert it. Eventually I tracked the data file down for My Safe. It was in: C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data\Protector Suite QL\. I remembered that I had recently run a cleanup that had included old file compression, so I right-clicked the My Safe data file, went to 'properties, and unticked all the options under the 'advanced button'. This fixed the problem! I suspect it couldn't handle the file being compressed.


==> Hey, it is working now, my problem was Avast ... Many thanks to you ! :smile:


----------



## horsewhisperer (Aug 22, 2009)

This is amazing - after I've had the smartest technical people try and fix this same problem, and they have been unable to, they even contacted Toshiba Technical Supoort as well and despite all of this supreme knowledge it did not fix my problem. Until I read these threads. It all to do with the Compression Box under the Advamced Tab, Properties. Untick it, Apply it, Ok it but don't close the sub directory where the file is located as it will revert back to Compress Files. I was abl to get into My Safe after two years of trying. How amazing is this?????? Well done to you smart people out in the ordinary world. Thank You, Thank You, Thank You............................:wave::wave::wave:


----------

